# Shop Made GRR-RIPPER GRIPPER



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

After seeing several GRR-RIPPER GRIPPERs made by members on this site I made a couple of my own. I 'borrowed' ideas from the posters and I just wanted to say 'Thank You' for the ideas.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

No pics?
Bill


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I can post pictures. I figured that because several others had posted pictures that mine would be overdoing it.
I will post some….stay tuned.


----------

